# All ice shacks are now on sale!



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I believe you work at Gander....right??? Since Gander is not a sponsor here....this is Spam.If Gander wants to advertise sales here,please contact the site owner to become a sponsor.


----------

